# Reviving Cooler Master Stacker 830 CSX build



## jallenlabs (Dec 7, 2020)

I have had this case for years.  I purchased it off ebay around 2013 for cheap compared to retail, 999.95 US.  I have never really dug too far into modding it and it could be in better shape inside, but I am going to try and fix that.  Im especially interested in updating the I/O.  
Here is a photo of it the first go around when I modded it the first time.





Lots of changes in store for the case.  I/O mod, Riing fans, vertical gpu and cable management in a case that has none.
Specs of system going into is from my Kamikaze build with some changes.
Intel 8700k
GSKILL 32GB
ASRock Fatality K6 z370
EVGA RTX 2060
Seasonic Focus 750w
WD Black 500GB OS/Application drive
Intel 660p Game drive
Several front bay devices
Custom sleeved cables


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 8, 2020)

Working on the front I/O.  It came stock with 4 usb 2.0 ports, headphone, mic, firewire and the power and reset button reside there too.









So USB 3.0 x2 installed in two of the old USB holes and I am awaiting a USB 3.1 C cable to come and it will go in the Firewire port hole.  I don't use the mic or headset, so those are going way.  I need a USB 3.0 extension cable too.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 8, 2020)

While I wait for parts to come, Ill continue with the other stuff that needs to be done.  Some of the cables need to be re-sleeved.






Ive got this old, Silverstone power supply extension that backs up the psu in the case for more air flow in the top of the case.  Right now, a smaller Seasonic psu will go there, but when I upgrade in the spring, I plan a larger psu.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 8, 2020)

Here are some outside pics of the case.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 8, 2020)

Working on the front panel behind the door.  It has 9 bays and although it would be cool to fill them all, I think it may a bit much.  I dunno yet.  Here is the front stock.




I am adding a DVDR optical, flash card reader, storage box, fan controller (red lcd).  I wouldn't mind finding a 4-5" lcd screen to put in two bays, if anyone has any advice on that, please share.  I am ordering an ICYDOCK 4bay 2.5" to 5.25" bay enclosure to the front too.


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 8, 2020)

congratulation ! i have the same PC case, only it's the EVo version :


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice!  Got any pics of your rig?


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 9, 2020)

More pics incoming.  Added some LED lighting to the back I/O area just above the shield.









I also have the power cable.  Used these in other builds before.  From Amazon.  Here it is next to a standard PC cable.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 9, 2020)

Gotta stay with the red and black theme so I switched the LEDs to red.  I'm wiring up a black molex extension that can reach all the way there.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 9, 2020)

Fittest power supply, wow this Seasonic is tiny compared to some of the other psus Ive used.  No need for the extension until I get a larger one.




Fitted the vertical gpu riser from Phanteks.  Its nice kit.  the vga cable is a tad long or a tad short depending on how you use it.





Here is my old trusty platform with a couple of recent upgrades.





Here it is fitted in the system temporarilly.  The blue Riing fan will be swapped for a red one as well as two more in the bottom of the case to act as intakes.









Here is the rear I/O lit up.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 10, 2020)

Cable combs came today.  Nothing fancy, just black plastic ones.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 10, 2020)

LED strips are in.  Not sure if Im going red or white.  Red Riing fans are coming to two weeks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 10, 2020)

I remember seeing these in my younger days. All the fancy art and decals were beautiful but i could never afford one. The one that caught my eye the most was this one...





















Unfortunately there is barely any good pictures of this one which makes it extremely rare. Ive seen all the others with the red and blue flame decals but this one stood out the most to me.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 10, 2020)

Nice case man, I used to have one too. All stock though. I bought it for 60 and it had everything! Unfortunately I had to unload it. I really like what you've done to yours.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 10, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I remember seeing these in my younger days. All the fancy art and decals were beautiful but i could never afford one. The one that caught my eye the most was this one...
> 
> Unfortunately there is barely any good pictures of this one which makes it extremely rare. Ive seen all the others with the red and blue flame decals but this one stood out the most to me.


Yeah, that one is cool.  Even ones in the same series were different between cases and they are all numbered.  I couldn't afford one either, I just got lucky with the one I found.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 10, 2020)

freeagent said:


> Nice case man, I used to have one too. All stock though. I bought it for 60 and it had everything! Unfortunately I had to unload it. I really like what you've done to yours.



Just in case you didnt know. These are all limited edition cases btw. Not your average 830 stacker   

I wonder what happened to all the CSX cases that were made and where they all are now.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes, this is number 47/400.  Ive watched them on ebay over the years and now they have vanished from the web.  Who knows where they all are now.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh man, the Stacker 830 CSX was one of the all time wanted cases! I, as others have stated, couldn't afford it back in the day.

Another case I always wanted was the Thermaltake Tai-Chi. 









						Thermaltake Tai-Chi VB5001SNA Black/Silver Computer Case with liquid cooling system - Newegg.com
					

Buy Thermaltake Tai-Chi VB5001SNA Black/Silver Aluminum Extrusion ATX Full Tower Computer Case with liquid cooling system with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




Again, them were at an insane price and ya just can't find them anymore.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 15, 2020)

Cables are on the way, so I expect two updates next week.  One with the usb 3.0 and C connections, then the fan update.  After that, Ill shoot some final photos of it.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 16, 2020)

Sub'd!!!  Thanks for sharing your adventure


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 18, 2020)

Christmas came early.  I client of mine just gave me two atx cases, a samsung ssd, two asrock motherboards, a cpu, Seasonic power supply and a Thermaltake power supply.  The best part, he gave me 8 Thermaltake Riing red fans!  Onward with the build!


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 21, 2020)

Cables came today.  Got em installed and now I have usb 3.1, 3.0 and 2.0 ports on an old case.  Started adding the fans back, but only one fit.  Gotta figure out what to do about that.


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 21, 2020)

One fan as intake.  I wanted two, but the usb,fan,i/o ports and my fan cable runs dont allow it.  So, I run some tests to see if its sufficient and if not go from there.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 21, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Oh man, the Stacker 830 CSX was one of the all time wanted cases! I, as others have stated, couldn't afford it back in the day.
> 
> Another case I always wanted was the Thermaltake Tai-Chi.
> 
> ...


Still using this one 


			Kandalf LCS- VD4000BWS


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 28, 2020)

Finished project.  For now anyway.  Here are some pics.  Damn thing is so shiny its hard to photograph.







View attachment Cooler Master CSX Mod Revival 2020 shot 2.jpg


----------



## jallenlabs (Jan 1, 2021)

I see I messed up the pics, here a couple more.


----------

